# First attempt Sea Scape



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Constructive criticism welcomed.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really nice. I love the color scheme and the movement of the water. I just started painting last year and oceans are one of my favorite things to do. How long have you been painting?


----------



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for commenting, I love getting feed back. I'm in my final year of an Arts and Design Degree, I've painted for about 6 years now. This was my first go at this sort of thing, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Your good at it.*

Well I'm an old Grandma with no formal training just taking up a hobby of painting. I think you have a wonderful fun future career ahead of you when you graduate.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Sure doesn't look like it was your first attempt, I especially like how you captured the colors of the sky.


----------



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh thank you


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

I like the colours too. Beautiful painting!


----------

